# Vax 6131T - Good Decision?



## tjclark92 (Feb 10, 2011)

Right, my George 3 in 1 just broke, after 1 month of having it :/ The spray nozzle didn't spray and the pump kept loosing suction... So I've just ordered myself a Vax 6131T. Whats the suction power, any good? And also what does the upholstery tool look like?

Was this a good decision to get the Vax? Thanks :wave:


----------



## joelk2010 (Nov 25, 2010)

I bought one not long ago as the white interior of the car sure attracts alot of crud.

Tested it out on the floor mats & head rests the other day and what came out of them was disgusting !

Looked like I had sucked up an oil spill it was that black. 

Haven't used the "proper" water tools but the crevice tool managed to leave the mats fairly dry and indoors where completely dry within an hour. Would like to think using the proper tool the drying time would be reduced further.

When it warms up a little I will be doing the whole car, should be interesting to see what comes out of the seats lol.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a Vax6131, With the upholstory tool which i use on the car. Good power behind it, and sucks the dirty water back in with ease. I've just done my two front seats and and they came up a treat with a bit of APC. My mum has also done the carpets in our house and was really pleased. I also use it as a normal hoover every weekend to give the car a going over and i think it's got more power compared to my old henry. All in all really impressed with the machine.

What is the difference between the 6131 and 6131t?

Hope that helps..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just a 'facelift' of sorts by the looks of it.. pretty happy with my 6131 so won't be replacing it any time soon


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I got one last week not had chance to use but all the comments about seem to be good.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very impressive results mark :thumb:


----------



## tjclark92 (Feb 10, 2011)

Very helpful, thanks a lot guys


----------

